# 25mm upgrade on AR5



## Fyrbill (Jan 21, 2017)

Just ordered a 2016 AR5. Forgot to ask the bike shop if I could change out the 23mm wheels/tires for 25mm. Seems like there might be clearance issues from some other related posts I've read.....


----------



## SteveW4130 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm not up on the latest specs but my friend fitted 28mm Vittoria Open Pave's to his 2013 AR5 with no problems.


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

Should be no problem unless the wheel tire combo runs extremely wide, like 29+ mm mounted. I've used 25 mm gp4000s2 on Flo 60 carbon rims (18mm internal width) and Pacenti sl23v2 rims (20.3mm internal width) with no issues on my 2016 AR1. The tires measure between 27 and 28 mm mounted and inflated on those rims.


----------



## Fyrbill (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

